# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل پیش اومده در تک ماده

## Amir1374

سلام 
من یه مشکلی داشتم 
دو تا درس افتاده داشتم ( دیفرانسیل - فیزیک )
دیفرانسیل رو تک ماده زدم تو برگه انتخاب واحد امروز که رفته مدرسه کارت جلسه رو بگیرم رو کارت زده بود 2 درس 
از مشاور سوال کردم گفت برو آموزش پرورش منطقه 10 بخش امتحانات من رفتم گفتم برگه انتخاب واحد و یک نامه از مدرسه باید باشه 
من از مدرسه گرفتم اما دیگه آموزش و پرورش بسته بود
دوشنبه امتحان دیفرانسیل هست من شنبه برم آموزش و پرورش منطقه بخش امتحانات مشکل حل میشه ؟
کمکم کنید ممنون میشم

----------

